# Extractor de Raiz Cuadrada



## FaintMX (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola que tal, soy estudiante de electronica. Actualmente me encuentro estudiando los amplificadores operacionales , hasta la fecha he estudiado lo que es el amplificador inversor,no inversor , seguidor , sumador , integrador y derivador. Me pusieron como proyecto realizar un circuito que a la salida se obtenga la raiz cuadrada de la señal de entrada.

Quisiera que me orienten para empezar a diseñarlo. Saludos


----------



## dukex (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola,

Probablemente tenés que representar tu √x como 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





en donde n = 2, con esto tenés que diseñar una etapa que sea amplificador logarítmico(mas bien atenuador) con ganancia 0.5 y por último una que sea exponencial.

la logaritmica puede llegar a ser fácil utilizando un (integrado)amplificador ya diseñado para este fin, pero con el amplificador exponencial no conozco un integrado... lo he visto con transistores y un 741.....

Buscá en google cada una y luego las juntás en una, teniendo en cuenta limitar los valores minimos y máximo para x ( la señal de entrada)


Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 1, 2011)

Para hacer lo que te piden primero tenés que saber hacer un multiplicador de tensiones donde Vout=Vin1 * Vin2. Si ambas entradas tienen la misma tensión entonces obtenemos que Vout=Vin^2 (la función matemática inversa a la raíz cuadrada).
Si este multiplicador se intercala en la realimentación negativa de otro operacional, su salida va a ser justamente la raíz cuadrada de su entrada.
Pero no veo que te hayan enseñado aún a hacer un multiplicador por lo que describiste que sabés hacer. Me parece raro que te pidan esto sin haberte enseñado antes el multiplicador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2011)

http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/dpto/maestros/mateos/clase/practicas/sqr/index.html

Saludos !


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 3, 2011)

Es todo un despelote hacerlo en forma analogica, nunca se me hubiera ocurrido plantearlo asi . 

Con un A/D, un uC y luego D/A lo haces en forma mas sencilla, pero habra que ver el costo y sobre todo tener en cuenta que la salida sera discreta y no continua (tal vez este sea un requisito importante).


----------



## dukex (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Para hacer lo que te piden primero tenés que saber hacer un multiplicador de tensiones donde Vout=Vin1 * Vin2. Si ambas entradas tienen la misma tensión entonces obtenemos que Vout=Vin^2 (la función matemática inversa a la raíz cuadrada).
> Si este multiplicador se intercala en la realimentación negativa de otro operacional, su salida va a ser justamente la raíz cuadrada de su entrada.
> Pero no veo que te hayan enseñado aún a hacer un multiplicador por lo que describiste que sabés hacer. Me parece raro que te pidan esto sin haberte enseñado antes el multiplicador.



Hola de nuevo Black Tiger, Como es ese método?? estoy muy interesado.... como se conectaria el multiplicador en la realimentación?? y que configuración de amplificador seria??

por que lo bueno de la configuración  con amplificadores logarítmicos y antilogarítmicos es que teóricamente se obtiene cualquier raíz cambiando sólo la ganancia del amplificador......  pero es algo complicado....

por otro lado lo que mencionás se vé más fácil.....

saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Me gustaría que fuese más fácil, pero en realidad no lo es......
El multiplicador se basa en 2 amplificadores logarítmicos, un sumador y un amplificador antilogarítmico.
Esto es siempre usando operacionales comunes.
Si es una tarea, no te queda otra, ahora si es para un trabajo, hay formas aún siendo analógicas, muy simples.
Bajate este documento: http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/tutorials/MT-079.pdf
Está bastante bien explicado.
Ya teniendo el multiplicador, el resto es solo un operacional más. La salida del mismo, va a las 2 entradas del multiplicador (siendo iguales en realidad saca el cuadrado). La salida del multiplicador va a la entrada inversora del operacional extra. Y voilá, ya tenés la raíz 

PD: este otro documento también es muy explicativo:
http://www.autex.spb.ru/download/wavelet/books/sensor/CH80.PDF


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

Presisamene para eso se invento el operacional para calculos matemáticos en las primeras computadoras analógicas, de echo cuando las necesidades guerreras pasaron, se lanzo al mercado de sonsumo...

Si buscan info sobre computadoras analógicas que de eso hay toneladas en la red, alli estan todolo que se puede hacer con los operacionales en el tema cálculos, y si bucan con un buscadro usa nativo, van encontrar cosas que ni se imagina este rubro.....

Las necesidades putuales fueron el apuntar en forma automática con cáclulo balistico incluido..... hay sitios que propones problemas y como resolverlos por estos métodos y a nivel Edu, hay para hacer dulce

Un Cordial saludo


----------



## FaintMX (Mar 3, 2011)

Gracias por sus respuestas , como dices Black Tiger , aun no me han enseñado los logaritmicos y los exponenciales ... supongo que proximamente. El profesor nos adelanto que como proyecto tenemos que diseñar un extractor de raiz cuadrada y la verdad queria empezar adelantarme y buscar informacion sobre ello. Lo del multiplicador se ve interesante... tratare de investigar y empezar hacerlo, si tengo problemas o dudas con los calculos lo haré saber

Saludos


----------

